# Bear TRX 32 tuning



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm looking for tuning info for this model. It has a "W3" cam mod. Does anyone know what draw length this is? Can anyone provide a mod list?

How do you check for cam rotation/timing on this bow?

I sent an email to Bear Archery, they sent me a copy of the specs...Nothing about the cam.

IBO~303
ATA~32"
BH~7.5"
Center shot~.813" 

Thanks to anyone who has time to help.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the trx32 is a newer version of the epic extreme. both are bear archery bows. there were a few changes, mainly the grip went to plastic and the epic extreme's was wood. the epic extreme, the g2 and the trx32 are all very nice bows in their time.

below is a page from a spec's chart from bear's 2001 line, and you'll want to use the specs for the epic extreme. it shows the cam module numbering system and what drawlength they are used for. for a better module, you can substitute the letters 'rsh' in place of the 'w' and use the same numbers. the rockstop module gives a more solid wall and has a smoother draw curve. one of the nice things about the smoother draw with the 'rsh' modules is that they are nicer on the buss serving.

i put a pic of the cam from my G2, which shows the orientation of the cam in relation to the string coming off the wing. i retired that bow and have it for sentimental reasons....shot my first deer with it. nothin wrong with it, just a museum piece for me.


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok, If I understand the cam chart the W-3 is a 29" module. My friend needs it to be 28" DL, So does he needs a W-4 mod??


What bow did the 'rsh' module come on? Also, what you are saying is for 28" DL he would need an "RSH-4" cam mod?? Is that right?

How much speed difference is there between the two mods "W" vs. "RSH" ? I know he will ask about speed, this is his first bow. It's all about FPS...

Can you explain again about the cam orientation?

More pics... Thanks so far!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the W mods will give a lil more speed, but not all that much if he's hoping for anything more than 5fps. harsher draw cycle, faster bow in general. you are correct about what mod he would need. any bear dealer will (should) have or should be able to get the modules he needs. im sure you could order direct from escalade if really needed.

up north when its 10deg above zero, a cold body, cold bow and harsh draw cycle can be bad in the moment of truth. i'll trade some speed for an easier draw cycle.

the flat part of the cam's wing at the loop of the P and halfway down the W should run parallel with the string. that for me, gave me the best feel and performance. i never really paid much attention to the speed of it. a better reference mark would be the module screw closer to the riser. in the pic, it's about half covered by the limb. the one directly above the string post slot. i think that would give the best overall performance for your buddy. 

that slot allows the drawlength to be adjusted up to a half inch either way without needing to retune. one of the best designs for a single cam, imo. it's only shortfall is that the posts are brass. so if you adjust it, dont crank on the capscrew. if you know a machinist, see if he can make one out of steel. make sure you stress its gotta match the brass one in dimensions. an even better addition to the steel nut post is to add 2 little 'legs' that fit into the slot....they'll keep the nut side from spinning as you tighten it. to shorten the draw, move the post closer to the center of the cam, or towards the limb. you'll need a press to adjust it.

the bow is about 5 or 6 years old, so he shouldnt expect superfast numbers as far as speed goes, maybe mid 260's at the fastest for him at hunting weight. for hunting, it's plenty fast and plenty quiet....just because its that old doesnt mean its not up to the task. the epic extreme, G2, and the trx32 are probably some of the most reliable and stable hunting bows that have come out of gainesville in a long time. he has nothing to be ashamed of in his choice of bows.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i played with paintshop pro for a bit, does this help?

the 'p' and 'w' i refer to are in the 'PWC' on the cam wing. pwc stands for perimeter weighted cam.

the stamped 'R' below the 'pwc' is for a right handed cam on a right handed bow.

the slot will show wear if you adjust the draw posts because of the starlock washer, you can touch it up with a paintpen


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

*Thank you!*


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the string post nut and module screws are 2 different things.

the pwc cam was used on many different models. jennings rackmaster, grandmaster, bear trx32, epic extreme, some models of the vapor300, some of the newer bears like the element (same cam without the weighted wing), buckmaster g2 series, buckmaster pwc, i think the 2000 and the 3000 series also had the pwc. the only difference in the 3 brands was the color. jennings used black and titanium grey, buckmaster was black with red, and bear used green with bronze or bronze with green colors.

as dwagoner found out, the post nut doesnt like a lot of torque on the threads. like i said earlier, if you can get a machinist buddy to make one out of steel with some feet that ride in the slot, it will save you a ton of headaches later on.


----------

